# EQ for orchestral shine



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 3, 2014)

Hi guys,

I was wondering if what kind of EQ plugins people here are using on orchestral / hybrid tracks. I tried out the Waves pultec EQ and it really gives the track some shine or color in my opinion. Anyone using any hardware emulated EQs for this purpose?


----------



## mark812 (Jan 3, 2014)

For mixing I normally use a standard parametric EQ. For mastering, these 2 are my favorites (and both are free): 

http://rekkerd.org/bootsy-reveals-boote ... ease-info/

https://code.google.com/p/lkjb-plugins/


----------



## synthetic (Jan 3, 2014)

I was a Sony/Sonnox user for many years, but switched to DMG Equilibruim this year and love it. 

http://dmgaudio.com/products_equilibrium.php


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 3, 2014)

UAD Precision EQ.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 3, 2014)

Thanks for the replies. I thought the DMG Equilibrium was more digital like the Fabfilter Pro-Q, nice for cutting frequencies etc, but does it add any analog warmth?


----------



## EastWest Lurker (Jan 3, 2014)

Not convinced that EQs add "warmth", certainly not digital EQs.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 3, 2014)

I always have my Klark hardware in my master buss. Even if I do not set anything, it adds a little bit warmth.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 4, 2014)

The best of the best is still Nebula. But aside from that:

Pro q is my fav but its very clean, not what you are after.

For character hearing great things about Hornets new analogue eq - The SW34EQ


http://www.hornetplugins.com/plugins/hornet-sw34eq/


Or theres Brainworx Maag EQ on uad or vst. Very nice character eq for adding brilliance.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mIbw7AeI94I

http://www.plugin-alliance.com/en/plugins/detail/maag_eq4.html


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 4, 2014)

All good suggestions so far so I'll add one more, the Clariphonic DSP:
http://www.thehouseofkush.com/#!the-cla ... c-dsp/csaa

It's not a regular EQ but can give you an astounding amount of "shine" on just about anything without a trace of the usual digital harshness.

I use it on single channels like vocals and acoustic guitar as well as on the 2-bus.

Highly recommended!


EDIT: Strange, I can't get the link to work in full, copy paste...


----------



## stillcd (Jan 4, 2014)

I don't really think EQ is the best way to add warmth or that nice analog shine to a track. For that purpose, I have found that the waves Kramer Tape and REDD plugins work really well for adding that extra bit of sheen to a track. Nick Murray has a tutorial on YouTube showing how he uses these plugins to give a track that final touch:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHx_v_QlyX0


----------



## milesito (Jan 4, 2014)

stillcd @ Sat Jan 04 said:


> I don't really think EQ is the best way to add warmth or that nice analog shine to a track. For that purpose, I have found that the waves Kramer Tape and REDD plugins work really well for adding that extra bit of sheen to a track. Nick Murray has a tutorial on YouTube showing how he uses these plugins to give a track that final touch:
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gHx_v_QlyX0




+1 here...I used REDD, RS-57, and Kramer Tape for my hybrid and orchestral music...it breathes in a bit of life. It is subtle but it adds a bit of shimmer and life without being super obvious and without distorting the sound.


----------



## Will Blackburn (Jan 4, 2014)

I use Redd to improve stereo imaging on my mastering chain wether it be Pop or Classical. If we are getting into the tape domain again Nebula wins, but Satin and Reelbus are awesome too.


----------



## ThomasL (Jan 5, 2014)

If there is something the Kramer doesn't do it's adding "shimmer". I simply don't get along with that plug. Distorts too easy, and not in a good way. Not for me.

If there is analog "vibe" you're after the Waves REDD (or NLS) will give you that. I have both but haven't used either since getting Slate VCC. In a league of it's own.

As for compression/taming of the highs and lows nothing beats the UAD Ampex ATR. For me at least.

And, if you use the same type of EQ on all your tracks it will add up and be very much noticeable. If the EQ is modeled to be "analog" that is. The UAD Harrison for example. Or the UAD Pultec. But just slapping on an EQ on a single channel will not be enough.


----------



## shapeshifter00 (Jan 7, 2014)

Thanks guys.
I have the Klanghelm SDRR and using the desk setting there as a substitute for VCC, I don't know if it gives similar sound, but I do like it. I also have the Nomad Factory Pulse-teq EQs that I recently got and used it on the master bus and it gives a sound that I like, but I only have headphones so I might be fooling myself to think its better. Im planning on getting VCC and VTM eventually, but that will be later when im rich :D


----------



## John Rodd (Jan 10, 2014)

2 things that were mentioned above that I like for plugin top end boots would be the MAAG, and the Clariphonic.

John


----------



## Waywyn (Jan 10, 2014)

There is GEQ by Voxengo. It is free and it sounds very cool. It is not really an EQ but an enharmonic distortion plugin. Kind of like the Inflator but with several bands!

Very cool to add some shimmer on high strings!


----------



## Astronaut FX (Jan 10, 2014)

I've been getting some nice results with Elysia museq


----------



## Mr. Anxiety (Jan 10, 2014)

+1 on the Maag and Clariphonic.

Mr A


----------



## gprok1 (Apr 7, 2021)

Custom series EQ from Slate makes a great addition for mixing trailer'ish stuff, my 2 cents 

Yves


----------



## VSriHarsha (Apr 8, 2021)

Initially, I thought I should put on a new thread but thanks for this.

I always get confused, rather spoil a little, when dealing with Timpani & Violas Section. What you think is the best advice? Maybe some pointers here & there?
Well, when it comes to Timpani eq, is it really ok to hear that slight bell sound like tail, after equing? Some of my instructors would say it’s ok, in reality, you would hear but how much amount is actually ok?

Infact, I was searching about it on YouTube & one of the results :

Corrective Eq

Another: Equing Violas. How the hell to make it sound REALLY nice. On the other hand, whenever I look for string libraries, I mostly look for the best Violas & nothing have yet satisfied my ears. Although, I heard the 8Dio Adagio Violas are seriously beautiful. Anyway, I know this thread’s not about the sample libraries but mentioned coz it might be helpful in making people understand much clear. Thanks.


----------



## JeffvR (Apr 8, 2021)

Clariphonic


----------



## Gerbil (Apr 8, 2021)

Just the DAW eqs (Reaper and Cubase).


----------



## tmhuud (Apr 8, 2021)

Clariphonic.


----------



## wsimpson (Apr 16, 2021)

Can you point me to some tutorials on what you guys are talking about here? I am familiar with parametric EQ and how it works, but I would like to know more about warmth, shiny, and shimmer as you put it. I know the first thing you will say is trust what sounds good to you, and I promise to do that. It is just that I am a big fan of knowing more about what I am doing and what is "normal" and best practice.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 16, 2021)

wsimpson said:


> Can you point me to some tutorials on what you guys are talking about here? I am familiar with parametric EQ and how it works, but I would like to know more about warmth, shiny, and shimmer as you put it. I know the first thing you will say is trust what sounds good to you, and I promise to do that. It is just that I am a big fan of knowing more about what I am doing and what is "normal" and best practice.











Clariphonic DSP MkII - Parallel Equalizer


Re-modeled from the ground up using all new algorithms and filters, the Clariphonic DSP MkII sounds markedly smoother than the original plugin, and is considerably more powerful thanks to 3 processing modes: Classic Stereo, Dual Mono, and Mid-Side. With custom oversampling algorithms...




thehouseofkush.com





Parellel EQ that adds sheen and shine, esp good on samples. Adds harmonic high frequencies that can be added to taste to bring out detail or sheen.

For some great character compression try Novatron...


----------



## Kamil Biedrzycki (May 27, 2021)

I really like Acustica Audio Sand on tracks and Magenta for groups or mixbus.


----------

